# Visiting from alabama



## Itsott (Mar 23, 2016)

Me and my wife are coming down and camping at big lagoon state park March 25-27. We are hoping to get down around lunch Friday and thought about hitting the pier on Pensacola beach for sheepshead. But I've read on her the pier is packed. I was wondering if with us getting there that late would there even be an open spot, or would the bite have cut off? Also has anyone been fishing big lagoon lately? We're not looking for any monsters just some tight lines. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itsott (Mar 23, 2016)

Me and my wife are coming down and camping at big lagoon state park March 25-27. We are hoping to get down around lunch Friday and thought about hitting the pier on Pensacola beach for sheepshead. But I've read on her the pier is packed. I was wondering if with us getting there that late would there even be an open spot, or would the bite have cut off? Also has anyone been fishing big lagoon lately? We're not looking for any monsters just some tight lines. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itsott (Mar 23, 2016)

*Double post*

Sorry for the double post. It asked me to reload the page and double posted when I did.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I spoke to someone yesterday that was on the pier this week, he said that the pier is crowed with Cobia fisherman. He saw several Sheepshead by the pilings and no one wanted to fish for them, they were all waiting for a Cobia.

Almost forgot You also have the option of the Fort Picken pier


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

There is good fishing if you wade the grass flats. Live shrimp under a poping cork or voodoo artificial . Mirralure works well. Aldo for Sheeps I'd go to fort Pickens .


----------



## Itsott (Mar 23, 2016)

We will try fort Pickens when we get down there and then try the flats around sunset and after dark. Thanks for the tips. Will put pictures up if we catch any.


----------

